# Finding the right style in Maryland



## Wikle (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello world,

For a while now I have been interested in learning a martial art but various factors of life have gotten in the way. Meanwhile I have hit my 30th birthday, my metabolism has slowed down, and simply watching my diet is no longer enough to keep excess weight off. So I decided it was past time to find a good way to exercise. I then decided that my desire to exercise and my desire to learn a martial art are not mutually exclusive.

There is however an additional desire. Most likely from reading way too many fantasy books, I want to learn a martial art that will teach me how to use a sword.

I care very little for ranks, or competition, I am just looking for a style that will give me a good workout and teach me how to use a sword. I have looked up some various styles that use weapons but many of them are not available at studios in my area. Specifically I am looking in the Columbia area of Maryland. 

Of course I am looking for adult classes as well. 

Any suggestions on styles that meet these qualifications would be very greatly appreciated. If someone is familiar with Columbia, Maryland and has a suggestion for a studio that would also be very greatly appreciated. 

Thank you very much for any help.

By the way, not sure if this makes any difference but I am 5'5" about 140lbs and male.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 8, 2012)

Wikle said:


> Hello world,
> 
> For a while now I have been interested in learning a martial art but various factors of life have gotten in the way. Meanwhile I have hit my 30th birthday, my metabolism has slowed down, and simply watching my diet is no longer enough to keep excess weight off. So I decided it was past time to find a good way to exercise. I then decided that my desire to exercise and my desire to learn a martial art are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> ...



What sort of sword?  Asian or Western?  It makes a bit of a difference.  

You might check out the Capital Area Budokai.


----------



## Wikle (Dec 9, 2012)

I was thinking asian.

I do no necessarily need to learn how to use a sword in actual combat, I have seen several people over the years perform some kind of routine where they are the only person around them. I believe some were doing tai chi and others were clearly doing something else and I am not even sure what style it was. That kind of training would also be pretty spiffy 

I just like the inclusion of a sword while also being able to learn a martial art.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2012)

I know what you mean about swords! Isn't it funny that for so many of us the sword which is arguably not much use these days, has such an attraction for us. I hope you find a place, I'm sure you will have a great time training when you do.


----------



## WaterGal (Dec 11, 2012)

These guys are in Columbia: http://www.kumdo.com/

Edit: so how did these guys manage to get "kumdo.com" for the dojang's website?  Pretty slick, guys.


----------



## Shuto (Dec 12, 2012)

Here are two in Columbia. I've tried and recommend the Jow Ga. I plan on trying the Ju Jitsu next month. There is alos a Ninjutsu school in the area but I don't have the link. 

http://www.jowtigers.com/

http://combatju-jitsu.com/

Jow Ga does weapons including swords but initially you learn the staff.  I'm not sure about the others but probably not swords, at least initially.  Ju Jitsu has a class doing staff work.  

Try them out. The choice is ultimately up to you.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 12, 2012)

Many of the Traditional Chinese methods include various weapons as part of the training, the sword being one of those weapons.  But the sword is considered a more difficult weapon requiring subtlety and finesse, and will not be taught early in the training.  You will need to embrace the full training, it will be all empty hand training for a good while, then gradually weapons will be included.  Eventually you may be taught sword.  If you decide to go this route, then just be prepared for this.  

I personally find traditional Chinese methods to be very fulfilling, I'd say it's a good choice.  If it was me, I'd go check out the jow ga and see what they are up to.


----------



## clfsean (Dec 12, 2012)

Maryland seems to be a hub for Jow Ga. This school in particular you won't go wrong.

Patience is everything & nothing before you're ready. By that time, you've earned it.


----------



## Shuto (Dec 12, 2012)

That particular school does staff work early on.


----------



## Shuto (Dec 12, 2012)

clfsean said:


> Maryland seems to be a hub for Jow Ga. This school in particular you won't go wrong.
> 
> Patience is everything & nothing before you're ready. By that time, you've earned it.



Came out of DC China town.  Dean Chin was one of the promoters.  There may have been others.


----------



## Langenschwert (Dec 16, 2012)

Maryland? You're a lucky man. *Run*, (don't walk, run like blazes, I mean it) and go train with Jake Norwood at Maryland KDF. He is a legitimate badass (consistently places highly in international tournaments), an outstanding teacher, and probably one of the nicest guys you'll meet. I've known him online for years, but we finally got to meet at WMAW 2011. If you want to do real swordsmanship, you will be doing yourself a a major disservice if you miss out on this.  

Go here: http://marylandkdf.com/

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## billc (Dec 16, 2012)

Always have to put in a plug for the filipino martial arts.  DTS kali, Kali Ilustrismo and many other styles use swords as the primary focus of the art, and you also get to learn knife work as well as stick work geared for actual self-defense, as well as for pure hobby interest.  All around fun.  Check out videos on youtube on the various countries and their sword arts.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Dec 26, 2012)

Wikle said:


> Hello world,
> 
> For a while now I have been interested in learning a martial art but various factors of life have gotten in the way. Meanwhile I have hit my 30th birthday, my metabolism has slowed down, and simply watching my diet is no longer enough to keep excess weight off. So I decided it was past time to find a good way to exercise. I then decided that my desire to exercise and my desire to learn a martial art are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> ...



Good afternoon,

Watergal already linked US HRK Kumdo, which is a Korean kendo dojang.  I  am not personally familiar with them, but I have heard good things  about them.  If you're not married to Asian sword arts, the Maryland KDF suggestion is one that I will second.  Not sure how close they are to you.

I teach kendo at Studio of Ballet Arts in Sandy  Spring Maryland, which is roughly a half an hour from Columbia on Rt. 108.  Size is of little consequence; I have students who range from 5'2" to 6'4".  No contracts, no testing fees.

Best wishes,

Daniel


----------



## rframe (Dec 26, 2012)

Many traditional Japanese and Okinawan karate schools will also have weapons programs as supplements to empty hand fighting, often with Okinawan kobudo (bo, nunchaku, sai, etc) but also Samurai sword arts.
 The sword arts have different flavors.

Kendo is the classical art of sword sparring with the bamboo shinai.







Iado is focused on precision drawing, cutting, and forms and is usually practiced with the oak bokken and may be demonstrated with a dull or live sharpened katana.






  If you are strictly interested in swords and would rather skip the empty hand fighting, then look for a kendo club.


----------

